# Has anyone here used phosphatidylserine for cortisol control?



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I was researching as you do and came across this, any thoughts?

http://www.ergo-log.com/phosphatidylserine.html


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

sounds interesting..

I've been considering cytadren for the same purpose:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aminoglutethimide

Where it states:

*Clinical uses*

Aminoglutethimide is indicated in conjunction with other drugs for the suppression of adrenal function in patients with Cushing's syndrome.

It is also a 2nd or 3rd line choice for the treatment of hormone sensitive (estrogen and progesterone) metastatic breast cancer.

*Abuse*

Aminoglutethimide is *abused by body builders* and other steroid users *to lower circulating levels of cortisol in the body and prevent muscle loss*. Cortisol is catabolic to protein in muscle and effective blockade of P450scc by aminogluthethimide at high doses prevents muscle loss.

It was popular to combat gyno back when I was competing in my 20s (early 90s) and it was either cytadren or nolvadex, which was newer and harder to get hold of.. oddly i was to dumb to know it lowered cortisol at the time...


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I used it for a while but didn't experience much of a change. It's very expensive aswell.


----------

